# Medassurant...



## sowud (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi!

I got my CPC certification last fall and I am still looking for a job. I applied to the home based certified coder position at medassurant this morning. Has anyone joined this company recently? If so, do they consider hiring newly certified candidates. I live in indianapolis. I have been applying to a lot of positions but I am not getting any break in this field  (even front office positions!!). 

sowud


----------



## mmxm (Mar 6, 2009)

I got hired right out of getting my certificate. Only experience I had was I did a couple month coding internship. But I read a post made a couple months ago where they are now only hiring if you have experience. But give it a try.


----------



## msbrowning (Mar 6, 2009)

mmxm said:


> I got hired right out of getting my certificate. Only experience I had was I did a couple month coding internship. But I read a post made a couple months ago where they are now only hiring if you have experience. But give it a try.



Do you still work for MedAssurant?


----------



## mmxm (Mar 9, 2009)

Yes I do.


----------



## apierce (Mar 19, 2009)

I have been with Medassurant for almost 2 years now, employed as a remote overreader (Coder) and I know that they are not hiring remote positions as of current and my boss said that she didn't know when we would start back. The way she said it made me think that maybe it would be a long while if at all. I may have taken the wrong way but I just wanted to let you know so that if you didn't hear back you would know why. Also, I DO know that they do NOT hire Apprentice level coders at all.

Best of Luck to you though! 
There are many companies out there they Im sure will be willing to give you a chance.


----------



## Lekishak (Mar 25, 2009)

*Medassurant*

Unfortunately they are not hiring remote coders at the present time but they do hire CPC-A's. My friend works onsite in Bowie and he doesn't have his "A" removed.


----------

